# Surströmming - Swedish ethink food



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

I get the impression you americans really dont enjoy one of our (Sweden) national dishes


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I love Swedish food, what there is of it here. My wife and I go to the local Swedish restaurant, IKEAs cafeteria, for lunch. LOL. Love their meatballs and lingonberry tart.

Never had the fish, though.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yes we do we just might have a different name for it -such as Surströmming= we call it pickled herring .


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Those were some hilarious vids! Can't stop laughing at the grandpa video! 

I will usually try anything once. I'd like to say I'd try this stuff too. Can't even imagine how bad it smells. If I see some I'll buy a few cans. 

Step 1: buy Surstromming.

Step 2: open it and hide in your enemies yard near the front door. Or in their car...


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Those were some hilarious vids! Can't stop laughing at the grandpa video!
> 
> I will usually try anything once. I'd like to say I'd try this stuff too. Can't even imagine how bad it smells. If I see some I'll buy a few cans.
> 
> ...


One actually should open them with a wet towel on top, or under water, something like that. And as you wisly notice - outdoors  (if you open a can indoors, well, you wont get that smell out for weeks, no matter what.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> yes we do we just might have a different name for it -such as Surströmming= we call it pickled herring .


no, pickled herring is nothing like this. This is raw, rutten fish. and it has been rotting for months


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

vietnamese had nukmam. rotted fish left out in hot weather. one holers smelled better


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> vietnamese had nukmam. rotted fish left out in hot weather. one holers smelled better


I understand Kimchi, Korean cabage buried in the ground in jars for months, is also quite odiferous. Never had the pleasure, myself.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

how often do you eat that fish?
we do have something worse, well native American do 
it is fish wrapped in cheese cloth an buried for 9-10 days some go longer like a month -some tribes have outlawed it because if it is not done properly it can kill you.
now kinchi yes I will eat that don't matter if it's red,white cabbage or radish it stinks to hi heaven but tastes good -but warning don't eat too much on a hot summer day or you too will smell like the kimchi.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

oh and nukman -no sir no thank you, it's as bad as that dukmin,dukma or what ever they call that fish oil sauce yuk, yuk and double yuk.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> how often do you eat that fish?
> we do have something worse, well native American do
> it is fish wrapped in cheese cloth an buried for 9-10 days some go longer like a month -some tribes have outlawed it because if it is not done properly it can kill you.
> now kinchi yes I will eat that don't matter if it's red,white cabbage or radish it stinks to hi heaven but tastes good -but warning don't eat too much on a hot summer day or you too will smell like the kimchi.


I personally dont eat it at all, but some people do and you can buy it in the most stores around here.

9 - 10 days? These babies are fermenting for several months


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Being Scandinavian myself I love everything from the Old Country,..........Except that crap. I prefer ludifisk, Kumla, rosettes and lefsa.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Guess them yumppin yimminies will eat anything.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Andrew Simmern (sp) went to a norweigan festival in Mn., the guy who'll eat anything once and try again would not take another bite of lutefisk! I don't care for it either. Something about the texture and the ammonia smell. Just me, lots of folks love it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Not sure which part of Scandinavia which birthed the stuff but I bought some pickled herring in cream sauce since it was marked way down at Kroger. I have strong puke reflexes too..but could not handle that action.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I keep coming back to this thread so I can laugh at those tough Mexican guys when they open the can. So funny!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> vietnamese had nukmam. rotted fish left out in hot weather. one holers smelled better


Ahhh, yes! Nuoc mam. Aka "fish sauce". But I don't think the fish sauce that is sold in American grocery stores is the same.

The Vietnamese peasant way to make it, at least the way the rural peasants in Quang Tri Province made it, is to use those parts of the fish that are not usually eaten.
They stake the heads, fins, tails, etc to a board and let them ripen in the sun for a few days.
Next they boil it down in a large pot of water over an open fire, with mamasan stirring once in a while and skimming off the scum that floats to the top. You can smell it cooking for, maybe, a half mile.
When it gets good and rendered down it is served over rice. And since there is no refrigeration to keep it once made, the process is repeated regularly. Multiply that by the number of huts in the ville........................................
Coupled with the stench of rotting vegetation, water buffalo crap, and the fact that the peasants pretty much pee and crap wherever whenever they need too (side of the road with trucks going by, in the rice paddies, wherever) the Vietnamese countryside is an odiferous place.

Yes, memories! Thanks, Sarge!!


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Those were some hilarious vids! Can't stop laughing at the grandpa video!
> 
> I will usually try anything once. I'd like to say I'd try this stuff too. Can't even imagine how bad it smells. If I see some I'll buy a few cans.
> 
> ...


Wiring it to the exaust manifold works to. It takes heating and cooling a few times to weaken the seal enough to blow. When it does go off it gets everywhere and takes weeks for the smell to die down. At least that is what I have been told.


----------

